# Roommate Issue



## tunkat06 (Aug 21, 2012)

At university I live in a small double dorm room. My roommate wakes up early and she makes a lot of noise that wakes and keeps me up, like slamming objects/the door or talks on the phone. She also uses my fridge sometimes and she currently has a mess in it that she made while I was at home. I don't know how to confront her about this because she's been nice to me by inviting me to things and gives me some of her stuff, as well as other things. I don't want her to feel like I'm unappreciative and rude but I want these problems solved. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think she would be offended if you asked her to keep it down in the mornings. If she asked you, would you be? She probably doesn't even realize she's being so loud.

If it makes you feel any better my roommate would stay up til 3-4am every night, come in high out of his mind and eat crunch on cheese balls for hours, play his playstation, and smoke out the window when I was trying to sleep >.>

Luckily he dropped out after the first semester.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know how people share a bedroom. It's bad enough sharing an apartment.


----------



## tunkat06 (Aug 21, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> I don't think she would be offended if you asked her to keep it down in the mornings. If she asked you, would you be? She probably doesn't even realize she's being so loud.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better my roommate would stay up til 3-4am every night, come in high out of his mind and eat crunch on cheese balls for hours, play his playstation, and smoke out the window when I was trying to sleep >.>
> 
> Luckily he dropped out after the first semester.


She comes in after 2am a lot and a few days ago after 4am, but she sounds nicer than your roommate.



komorikun said:


> I don't know how people share a bedroom. It's bad enough sharing an apartment.


It says on the school site that they had single rooms here but at the last minute they said that there weren't any left. >_>


----------



## kittyteak (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if this would work...maybe you could say something like "oh (yawn) I'm so tired today cause I woke up to some loud noise last night, hope I can sleep better tonight"... maybe this would get her to come up with it on her own? Not sure.

Another thing I wanted to mention... when I was in college I had various roommates who snored or talked in their sleep or were generally loud and drunk, and I'd sleep with ear plugs. You might need to start sleeping with ear plugs.


----------



## TheComedian (Sep 6, 2012)

I would probably just be straight-forward and sincere about it. Dropping a hint can be taken the wrong way or completely ignored.


----------



## tunkat06 (Aug 21, 2012)

I asked my roommate to be quieter last night. She was quieter this morning but I ended up waking up anyway for some reason. I think that I'm used to being woken up so my body is adjusting. 

I still haven't told her about my fridge yet. :?


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's what I would do:
Moment when two of you are in the room, both awake, you initiate a conversation and say "Hey, do you think you could be maybe a bit more quiet in the mornings, because I woke up because of the banging of the door." And you must NOT say that in an accusing manner, more like a firm request, friendly, semi-casual but also serious (not jokingly). I mean, she COULD do things more quiet right?If she's as friendly and nice as you tell us, she will surely understand and not by any means be offended, probably even apologize, I would..


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't know how people share a bedroom. It's bad enough sharing an apartment.


I couldn't agree more, it's really not acceptable to make young adults share. Everyone needs their private space, especially people like us. Because sometimes we just want a 'break' from the world and people in general.


----------

